# Rory...........



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fantastic! He is a handsome boy. I hate those poor excuses, "a baby on the way, don't have the time to take care of them anymore," and on and on. I don't have a fenced in yard and I know that YGRR are really strict about that. I am looking for a boy between 2 and say 4 or 5.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

So glad he found a great new home! Yay Rory!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for Rory. He is a handsome fellow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful young boy, glad to hear he's found the great home he deserves.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad he found a home! I still can't imagine giving my girls up when our baby comes.


----------

